# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Midwest City Recollections

## woodyrr

I have been lurking around OKC Talk and the Midwest City / Del City forum for some time and finally decided to post something.

With the rapid and radical changes that have been happening in Midwest City over the past few years, I was wondering if there might be a repository of historic photographs. I stopped by the Midwest City branch of the Oklahoma County Metropolitan Library System, but there wasnt a whole lot there in the way of pictures. 

I was eating in a barbecue place in Dallas and the fixtures hanging from the ceiling were reminiscent of the radial wave shade streetlights that Midwest City had before Mercury Vapor street lamps became prevalent. I have seen a couple of houses in MWC that have what appear to be old streetlights in the yard, but these no longer have their original hanging arms. I wonder where I might find a street scene with an original street light. I need to return to the library and look again.

I would also like to find a picture of the fire station that originally sat where station 2 is today.

In a Heritage Park Mall thread, someone mentioned that there used to be a dirt bike track or something in the space now occupied by the mall. I dont remember the track for some reason, but it got me trying to recall Midwest City in the 1960s and 1970s.

I have lived in Midwest City all of my life and most of my early recollections are restricted to the original mile and adjacent square mile areas close to where I lived. I grew up during the period when it was commonplace to go "downtown" to bank at the First National Bank of Midwest City (at least we beat a piggy bank); shop at Oklahoma Tire and Supply, Florsheim Shoes, Langstons, and Streets; eat at the Plaza Restaurant; and have prescriptions filled at the Conrad-Marr Drug Store. The southeast corner of Southeast Fifteenth Street and Air Depot Blvd., where the self-storage place is, there was a large grassy lot with some type of antenna array, possibly connected with Tinker Air Force Base. Supermarkets were everywhere including, at Southeast Fifteenth Street and Air Depot Blvd., Humpty Dumpty where the ihop stands now and across the street to the east, Brannons where the Dollar Tree is located. Stocktons Supermarket and Delicatessen is now vacant at the west end of the Uptown Shopping Center.

We spent most of our shopping time Uptown at Sears (before it burned to the ground, where Michaels is now), or T.G.&Y (where Langstons is currently situated, or the Uptown OTASCO (Evelyns Flowers). We also ate at Adair's Cafeteria (Henry Hudsons Pub).

At the Lockheed Shopping Center we had Conrad-Marr #2 and Smith Hardware. If they would hurry up and take down that confounded "Open during construction" sign, I'd like to take a night photo of the original neon in the window of the cleaners.

Where the Jimmy's Egg now stands was Burns Tastee Freeze. Where the Chase bank is now, along Southeast Fifteenth Street, is where Dunn's Dairy Queen (drive in) used to be. Next to the Dairy Queen (where the Enterprise car rental, ex sit down Dairy Queen is now) was a small building housing a barber shop and Hermans Sporting Goods.

When I was attending Traub Elementary School, I remember being fascinated by the construction cranes used as I watched Oscar Rose Junior College being built.

My purpose in the preceding prattle is to, perhaps, stimulate recollections of Midwest Citys earlier days by others before evidence of that era is erased from the earth. Also, since recollections are notoriously subject to being incomplete factually, any corrections or amplifications to my own are encouraged.  Recently, I ran into someone with whom I attended school, and in reference to finding that my high school yearbook picture had been posted on one of the classmates type websites, I suggested that if I had known back then that one day there was going to be something called the internet some day, I would have been a bit more particular about what pictures of myself are floating around. Perhaps Midwest City residents, present and former, can turn the prevalence and permanence of the internet to good use by writing Midwest City recollections into the record right here.

----------


## bombermwc

I don't have quite the record since I got my start in '82, but here are a few things I remember.

When Hunt's Law Office was the pancake house.
When Walgreen's was Mama Lou's.
When PhotMat even existed (that was sooo cool to a 4 year old)
When that air conditioning place was actually a business on Midwest.
When the Army Surplus store had cool stuff...if you could find the building.
When MCHS had it's entrance where the new admin building is.
When we actually had a real lumber yard!!!! Including those cheesey red shirts the folks that worked there wore to try and show how "strong" they were. That always made me laugh.

----------


## mmonroe

When onCue was a Shlotzky's....

----------


## so1rfan

I remember when that On Cue was an empty field. We would go cruising every Friday and Saturday night from McDonalds to Sonic and cars would line up in that field. Cruising came to an abrupt stop in the mid-80's when they made it illegal.

----------


## mmonroe

I wish they would bring it back...  

we still go to Meridian, even though I havn't been in a good while, and NW 39th.

----------


## LordGerald

I worked at Sound Warehouse, before it was a CiCis.  I loved Rose Field.  I still do.  I used to come home from work at the Sound Warehouse and drive Air Depot just to see my friends.  It would take me two hours just to traverse two miles.

I loved the Apollo Twin theater.  I saw "The Jerk" and "The Kids Are Alright" there. 

I used to go to Heritage Park Mall the last Tuesday of every month to buy "Creem" magazine from the book store.  I would sit in the courtyard outside Dillards for hours reading that magazine.

I once ate a 22 oz. steak at the Sirloin Stockade on Air Depot, when I was on break from my job at TG&Y.  I ate the whole thing.  With a baked potato.

----------


## IntheSticks

Ok, maybe it shows my age too, but I remember the arcade in heritage park.  "Can I borrow a quarter?"  and spending all my allowance there.    I also remember the Sound Warehouse too.  Used to go in and spend hours just looking around.

----------


## woodyrr

> I don't have quite the record since I got my start in '82...


I think that recollections of Midwest City of any time period are apropos as the city has been subtly changing throughout the years.

I have one minor correction to my original post. The building housing the barber shop and Hermans Sporting Goods was not where Enterprise car rental is now: It was down in the hole in what is now the Hobby Lobby parking lot between Chase Bank and Enterprise. As late as 1977, that entire area with the exception of the Brannons (Dollar Tree) building and the buildings along SE 15th St. was a grassy field.

My earliest memory of the location of Twids Sporting goods was that they were located along SE 15th Street where the Ace Alternator Shop is currently located. They then moved to SE15th and Air Depot to the vacant Security Bank Building where they had their shoe department in the vault. From there, they relocated across the intersection, northeast, to the right half of the building where the Dollar Tree is now, the left portion being occupied at the time by Mardel. Twids then moved to its current location at SE 15th. St. and Buena Vista.

The Security Bank Drive in, believe it or not, was remodeled into what is now Auto Zone. Tooling down the aisles looking for windshield washer fluid or fuzzy dice for the rear view mirror, one is walking under the same roof where cars sat idling waiting for pneumatic tubes to shuffle between the Diebold stations and the tellers located behind windows that are still visible behind the motor oil display along the back wall of the store.

To the best of my memory, the southwest corner of SE15th St. and Air Depot Blvd. Transitioned backward in time: Walgreens > Phillips 66 > Security Bank Building > ?

I was graduated from Midwest City High School  and I believe that it was the following summer that they  moved the entrance to the west. Does anyone remember the year when the major remodel of Midwest City High School began?

The comment about Schlotskys reminded me that before they were at 15th St. and Air Depot Blvd., they were in the building on Air Depot where US Cellular is. Prior to that, Schlotskys was at the North end of the strip center on the west side of Air Depot Blvd. at Peach St.

If I recall correctly, the southeast corner of SE 15th and Air Depot transitioned backward in time: On Cue > Schlotskys > Carls Jr. > Hardees > vacant lot.

Locke Electrical Supply was originally a Kinneys Shoe Store and between it and Adairs Cafeteria (Henry Hudsons Pub) was an O.G&E. electrical Sub Station.

Sears sat where Michaels is today and the Locke Supply plumbing, heat and air building behind it was the Sears tire and auto center. The main Sears building burned completely to the ground on the first day of school, 1976, and Sears relocated, until the mall store was built, as a catalog only store to the Quonset hut building on Midwest Blvd adjacent to the Santa Fe, ex Oklahoma City, Ada, and Atoks railroad tracks.

I cant remember if the odd building across the parking lot to the west of the Sears auto center was a furniture store or an appliance store.

----------


## Lauri101

After high school, I moved to Midwest City for a few years befor I went into the USAF.  I lived with three other people in a tiny house near the country club off of Reno near Post Road.  There were 3-4 small rental houses along the last east-west street before the country club property.  The street ended in a cul-de-sac and a heavily wooded area just west.  This was in 1974 - so I think the statute has passed and I can tell you about the "Oklahoma Gold" that was grown in those woods!  The tenants in the rent houses were all late teens/early twenties and the homegrown was both a method to party and to pay rent.  

I was the only one in our house with a "real" job - two, in fact.  I worked at Frederick's of Hollywood and drove an ice cream truck.  A lot more ice cream was consumed rather than sold - thanks to the aforementioned homegrown.

Oh, and I do remember when the land where HPM is was a dirt bike track.  Not sure exactly when that was - again, thanks to the blurry memory caused by "garden products". :Cool18:

----------


## dances with cameras

HOW 'BOUT THEM BOMBERS?

It seems like the remodel of MCHS started during my sophomore year (80-81), as I remember the commons area being almost brand new.  Some of my friends had lockers in the old section (where the museum is now), and I hated going over there--it was rather musty back then.





> My earliest memory of the location of Twids Sporting goods was that they were located along SE 15th Street where the Ace Alternator Shop is currently located. They then moved to SE15th and Air Depot to the vacant Security Bank Building where they had their shoe department in the vault.


Wasn't Twid's across the street before they moved into the old bank?  I'm real sure they used to be next  door to Eckerd's, which was next door to the Apollo Twin.  Saw some classics there back in the day.

Did anyone else here "live" at Heritage Park Mall like I did?  Man, we would go to Topsy's popcorn and get an ICEE then go next door to La Pizza and have some of that AWESOME greasy east coast-style pepperoni pizza and watch the new big screen TV.  Then go to Aladdin's Castle and blow a few bucks playing Asteroids, Space Invaders, and Galaxian.

It's damn depressing to walk into that mall these days.

----------


## Drake

"Wasn't Twid's across the street before they moved into the old bank? I'm real sure they used to be next door to Eckerd's, which was next door to the Apollo Twin. Saw some classics there back in the day."

I agree. That is where I remember it being at one time.

----------


## so1rfan

Twids was next to the Eckards, which that space became Apple medical for a long time before the whole thing was torn down and they built the Ihop.

My memory is fuzzy, I believe Greenhaws grocery was where the Hobby Lobby is now.

On the odd occasion I drive by Jarman Jr high, I look at the marquee they have and remember that when I went there, we tried to raise money to erect one but Principal Groves wouldn't allow it because of fears of vandalism.

I can remember when Midwest City/ Del City was "THE" game to be at. Now it barely registers.

MCHS added the wing of the school which now is the entrance I believe in 1978. I think the west side parking lot (which is now a circle) was the junior parking lot. Seniors parked between the entrance and the fieldhouse, sophomores had to park south of the fieldhouse.

----------


## woodyrr

Posts that have recalled that Twids was once in the old Humpty Dumpty Supermarket building when the western part was Eckerd Drug are correct. I now remember shopping at Twids when it was in that location. They must have moved there from the old Security Bank building and then moved across Air Depot Blvd to the space just east of where Mardel was and Dollar Tree is now.

Greenhaws was where Dollar Tree is. That buildings major tenants, as I recall, have been Dollar Tree > Mardel / Twids > Hobby Lobby > Greenhaws Grocery > Brannons Supermarket. Hobby Lobby vacated that space when they either built the building where they are currently located or moved into it after being vacated, although I cannot recall any other tenant before Hobby Lobby. Not too many years ago, they completed a phase 2 remodel essentially doubling their space by building an addition at the south end of the building.

I graduated from MCHS in May of 1978 and so1rfans recollection of the parking assignments is correct. I am unclear as to when they began remodeling the building: It might have been that summer.

I was driving along Air Depot Blvd between SE 15th St. and E. Reno. And I recalled the Dick Christman appliance store where Cash America Pawn is now. Edelweis Liquor Store was an A&W Root Beer. The lot where Aldi Food store is located was a Jolly Cone which was a Dairy Queen type place. Across the lot to the south, the NAPA auto parts store was a Silo appliance store. I also recall the rather large stone home that sat where the Applebees is. Across Jarman to the North, I cannot remember, however, what used to be where the Hibdon Tire Center is now. I have a four foot yardstick from the House of Paneling which was 900  S. Air Depot which was a large warehouse building behind the former Binswanger Glass building.

----------


## LordGerald

Is the Celebrity Club still there?  On Air Depot.  When I was a kid (under 21), I used to drive by that club every day.  I was mesmerized by the plywood cutouts of martini glasses and silhouettes of people dancing.  I used to wonder what it looked like inside.

After I turned 21, I never went in.  A decade later, on a whim, and on that side of town, I actually went into the Celebrity Club.

I was completely underwhelmed.  All my childhood visions of what I thought it would look like were shattered when I realized it was just a bar!

There used to be a Godfather's across the street from Crest and we would go there every Friday night to eat the combo.  Greatest pizza ever.  My friend Scott would always lift the toppings off, then scrape the sauce off, and reassemble his pizza.  It drove me crazy every time he did it.

----------


## woodyrr

> Is the Celebrity Club still there?


Yes, it is. I believe that the owner has done some updating recently. I know that they did extensive work on the parking lot within the last year or so involving the removal and reinstallation of large sections of concrete. I have never been inside, however, from the outside, I don't recall any major changes having been made.

I also remember some type of a club that used to stand just north of the intersection of SE 29th St. and Air Depot. There was a Mobil filling station on the northeast corner where the Circle K / Shell is and this club was next to it to the north.

Thanks for reminding me about the Godfather's on Reno.

----------


## LordGerald

That club was notorious.  For a brief time in the mid-1980s, it was known as the "Purple Palace" and it was an all-ages club where the DJ played heavy metal songs and the "bar" served only coke and O-Doul's.

It was later turned into an illegal all-nude club when MWCPD busted it sometime in the early 1990s.  I think that was the death knell.

----------


## Lauri101

> (snip)
> Greenhaws was where Dollar Tree is. That buildings major tenants, as I recall, have been Dollar Tree > Mardel / Twids > Hobby Lobby > Greenhaws Grocery > Brannons Supermarket. Hobby Lobby vacated that space when they either built the building where they are currently located or moved into it after being vacated, although I cannot recall any other tenant before Hobby Lobby. Not too many years ago, they completed a phase 2 remodel essentially doubling their space by building an addition at the south end of the building.



Don't forget the little bakery in that strip!  They were small, but had the best eclairs and creampuffs I've tasted in the U.S.  They also would give homeroom mothers a discount for large quantities of cookies or cupcakes to take to school.  It wasn't advertised - you had to ask.

----------


## dances with cameras

> After I turned 21, I never went in. A decade later, on a whim, and on that side of town, I actually went into the Celebrity Club.
> 
> I was completely underwhelmed. All my childhood visions of what I thought it would look like were shattered when I realized it was just a bar!


This totally cracked me up, because I did the SAME THING!!!





> There used to be a Godfather's across the street from Crest and we would go there every Friday night to eat the combo.


That Godfather's was THE place to be on Friday nights after the football game.  It was standing room only back then.  The poor saps who didn't get in had to have their pizza at Mr Gatti's (which wasn't too bad by the way) or Shotgun Sam's.  I REALLY MISS THAT PIZZA.




> I can remember when Midwest City/ Del City was "THE" game to be at. Now it barely registers.


People don't seem to believe me when I tell them that that MWC/DC used to be as big as the Moore War is now.  There used to be fights and all manner of mayhem.  Of course, it helped that DC had a decent team back then.

----------


## ranger75

I remember the shopping center on key (just north of 7-11 )had Kens hobbies,Smith bakery and I think a curtain or sewing shop. Wasn't the bar on 15th by the rail road tracks a mexican restaraunt called Zamudio's? Also who can remember the Soldier creek drive in at 15th & Douglas? I can also remember when everything east of post was still a gravel road. Wasn't Shotgun sam's pizza located where Grandy's is now?

----------


## route66gal

> Did anyone else here "live" at Heritage Park Mall like I did? Man, we would go to Topsy's popcorn and get an ICEE then go next door to La Pizza and have some of that AWESOME greasy east coast-style pepperoni pizza and watch the new big screen TV. Then go to Aladdin's Castle and blow a few bucks playing Asteroids, Space Invaders, and Galaxian.
> 
> It's damn depressing to walk into that mall these days.


I lived there!! and played all those games!




> That club was notorious. For a brief time in the mid-1980s, it was known as the "Purple Palace" and it was an all-ages club where the DJ played heavy metal songs and the "bar" served only coke and O-Doul's.


I went to the purple palace!! my mom was so mad when she found out ! haha. We were supposed to only stay on the cruise... I dont get that thinking!

----------


## dances with cameras

> We were supposed to only stay on the cruise


AAAHHH!!! THE CRUISE!  Remember those days?  It would take about an hour to go from Sonic down to Mcdonald's.  And then we'd do it all over again.  We used to do stupid stuff like have watergun fights up and down Air Depot.  I'd hate to imagine what would happen if you pulled out a water gun now.

----------


## woodyrr

Im afraid that I was a year or two too old for the cruise I was more like the grumpy old geezer standing on the corner thrashing his cane in the air griping loudly about You ornery young whippersnappers with your gas buggies!

Be that as it may, Ive done some more thinking:

One of the pitfalls of trying to identify buildings by tenant is that things are changing too quickly. For instance I see that Locke Supply is consolidating its Electrical, Heating and Air and Plumbing supply operations at the west end of the Uptown Shopping center where Dollar General / Save a Lot and previously Stocktons Grocery was located, presumably vacating the former Kinney Shoe Store and the former Sears Tire and Auto Center.

I drove through the Uptown Plaza today on an errand and noticed that the store fronts along the east side of Key Blvd. are mostly vacant, save a couple of short term loan places. I was trying to recall some of the stores that previously occupied those spaces and came up with: Tubb Rexall Drug, offices of O.G.&E. and Oklahoma Natural Gas where customers could pay their bills, Rectors Books, Kens Sporting Goods / Keller Hobbies, and Walker Shoe Repair.

Across Key Blvd, I was trying to figure out if it was the veterinarian clinic or the barber shop that was once the Midwest City Post Office. As I think about it, I believe that either originally or eventually, the Post Office occupied the entire building there where Sherwin Williams is. I dont know if the Post Office was originally located in the Downtown shopping center, but if it was, it was before I was cognizant of anything.

At Key Blvd and Russell there is a building housing the Garden Club. It was originally a Midwest City fire station. I want to say that when I was a child in the 1960s, it was Fire Station #1 and that the station on Mid America was Station 2. I may have that backwards. Station 3 at SE 15th and West Blueridge  had not yet been built. The next time that the Fire department has a booth set up at a safety fair or something, Ill corner one of the old timers and see what I can find out. 

I vaguely remember the Soldier Creek Drive-In Theater that ranger75 mentioned. If I recall correctly, it was located on the southwest corner of SE 15th St. and Douglas Blvd more or less where the city garage and transfer station is now. I definitely remember the Sooner Twin Drive-In previously located on the northeast corner of SE 29th St. and Sooner Rd. where the Tinker industrial park is currently.

In answer to ranger75s question: Shotgun Sams was in the general area on N. Air Depot where Grandys is today. A little further south on Air Depot where the Hu Nan Express is now, was  Kens Pizza. Nowadays, the delivery drivers slip the hot pizzas into a insulated bag, of course, but in the seventies when pizza delivery was in its infancy, I guess, Kens had a Datsun type mini pickup with an actual oven in the bed to keep the pizzas warm as they traveled the streets of Midwest City. 

In the currently vacant field immediately east of Sooner Rose Elementary School, there was the Midwest Auto Auction held every Tuesday night. Across SE 15th St, on the south side of the road, where the back wall of The Home Depot is, was a large industrial building that housed what I believe was an auto machine shop. Hermans Plumbing Co. was also located in that block.

Around the corner to the southwest on Sooner Rd., near where the Radio Shack and Army recruiting place is, was a home turned into a dance studio. On the fence surrounding the house was a sign: Have you a dancing doll?

----------


## dances with cameras

HA!

I remember that "Have you a dancing doll?" sign vividly.  It was like a landmark that I used before I could drive.  I think it must have been there a LONG time.  I'm kinda surprised that that area east of Sooner Rose Elem hasn't been developed AT ALL since the tornado.  I wouldn't call it prime real estate, but it's heavily traveled.

----------


## mmonroe

the price for that land is outrageous!

----------


## woodyrr

Since the last time that I searched, I found some really interesting pictures of early Midwest City.

Midwest City Historical Photos - a set on Flickr

I was blown away!

----------


## Lauri101

These pictures are awesome!

I saw one aerial shot that, when enlarged, showed the beginning framing of my house!

White chipmunk, the poster of the pictures above, also has more of a 1946 brochure advertising "The Model City".

I first visited Midwest City in 1970 and lived in MWC from 1973-1976 before going off to see the world in the Air Force.  I remember so many of the buildings and businesses that are now long gone, even though my memories don't go back to the beginning.

Thank you, woodyrr, for finding these pics!

----------


## bombermwc

That slideshow was absolutely amazing. What an amazing find!!!!

It's so "50's Nuclear Family"!!!!!

If you look closely, you can see some of the buildings are still around, like the old gas station on Air Depot near the RSC entrance....it's an auto body shop.

I went to East Side and had always heard about how the northeast corner of the school used to be the whole thing, but couldn't ever picture it being that way. NOW I'VE SEEN IT!!!!!

And Fleetwood...where did you go wrong? In the pictures they are so new and orderly looking. Who would have guessed that in such a short time, they would deteriorate so badly. I was sooooo glad when they finally tore thoe apartments down. It's so crazy to see the arial shots with all that empty land. And if you ever wondered why Atkinson was such a big name...these pictures definitely show you why. 

All i can really say is, WOW!

----------


## soonerfaithful

It was so interesting to see those buildings in their heyday instead of years later. My grandfather was stationed at Tinker three different times during his career. The first time was around 5 years after MWC was born. My mom hit all 3 schools. Eastside, Jarman and MCHS. I can't wait to hear what she can tell me about those pictures.
One question. The Midwest Grocery Market is the at the old building by Eastside? I remember walking over there once a week after school to get my fix. Candy necklaces and the candy cigarettes. My kids refuse to step foot in that place now.

----------


## woodyrr

> . . .One question. The Midwest Grocery Market is the at the old building by Eastside? . . .


I drove by there this morning while running errands and that is the same building. There has been a nondescript two story addition built on the south end and the little dormer on the front is completely hidden from the front by the current sign.

----------


## Bostonfan

Great pics!  A dumb question though.  When they refer to downtown, where exactly is that?

----------


## woodyrr

> Great pics!  A dumb question though.  When they refer to downtown, where exactly is that?


SE 29th and Mid-America Blvd.

----------


## woodyrr

Those pictures are full of interesting and unusual details.

In this one of the reception area of the original City Hall, I find it amusing that across the divider between the waiting and reception areas there is an assortment of household accoutrements beginning on the left with a P trap for a sink drain, some type of dusting brush or something, a soap dish, and a gate valve. On the other side of the swinging door, a mixing valve, and something that I dont recognize. Below that, nailed to a board, appears to be plastic bathroom accessories such as a clear toilet paper holder, soap dishes and maybe a towel bar. I suspect that city government takes itself far too seriously nowadays to do something like that.

MWC city hall 1940s-50s on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This picture caught my eye because of the cosmic tower in the background. I remember seeing that and, while there might have been more than one, my memory tells me that it says Ridgecrest Heights on the band around the circumference and that it was located in the vacant lot along the east side of Air Depot between W. Blueridge and NE 10th St.

MWC 25th Year sign on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This aerial shot is very interesting. A few of the many things that I notice is that Jet Dr. extends from SE 15th St. south to just past Peach St. and stops. Now it connects with Reed Pl. and continues on to Foster Pl. On the east side of Jet Dr. between Peach St. and Reed Pl., the last residential lot before Reed Pl. was vacant. While the residences were being cleared from the downtown redevelopment area a foundation was laid on that lot and one of the houses, possibly one removed from Boeing Dr., was relocated there. I see that if Foster Pl. connected between Sandra Dr. and Air Depot, it was by an unpaved section.

Interesting as well is on Sandra Dr. between Askew Dr. and what will be Eddie Dr. there are two breaks in the curb with aprons on the west side of the street. The one closer to Askew Dr., will become W. Mitchell Dr. but the second apron was never connected to anything. If one drives along Sandra, Dr., the apron is still there and serves as an unusual driveway for a residence.

I grew up on that part of Sandra Dr. and so the short eastward extension of Procter Pl. from Sandra Dr. as well as the southeasterly angled section of street from the intersection of Sandra Dr. and Askew Dr. wasnt so much a curiosity, but the way things were. Now I wonder what the city planners had in mind.

The westbound lanes of Adair Blvd. used to be called Canyon Rd. At the western end was either a landfill or transfer station for municipal solid waste. All I remember is that the garbage trucks were constantly traveling that road. In the same location there was also a sewerage treatment plant replete with an open air merry go round thing that rotated over a large round enclosure dribbling water or something on the sewerage waste contained therein. There appears to be a blob on the picture located about where the Rose State College parking lot just west of the little addition of duplexes along Peppertree Ln. is currently located, that might be the plant.

Flickr Photo Download: Arial of Tinker and MWC 1950

----------


## rondvu

I remember the intersection of E. Reno and N. Midwest Blvd. On the southwest corner where Carls Jr. sits was a fruit stand that sold watermelons. There were huge cotton wood trees behind the makeshift building. Sambo's was on the NW corner along with Arlans. Arlans had a pet shop that had a black Myna bird that would screech at the shoppers "I bite I bite" I bought my 1st and only pair of Klackers in side the vestibule. and Humpty Dumptywas to the north which later became Griders. Wasn't there a furniture store there for a short time? I belive there was a Mobile service station on the SE corner that used to stack tires out front that was wrapped in brightly colored foil. The city hall complex was under construction.

----------


## woodyrr

> I remember the intersection of E. Reno and N. Midwest Blvd.


<snip> I don't remember that area as well as others close to home, but I vaguely remember "Sambo's"

I borrowed three of the historical pictures and paired them with three that I took. When Locke Supply and Evelyn's Flowers get their signs installed and / or when a tenant moves into what was Tubb Rexall Drugs, I'll go back and get some more interesting pictures.

As for the Downtown shots, I have a picture that I took to juxtapose with the picture taken in the 1980s, but unfortunately, to get a picture from the exact same place, I would have to have stood someplace in the Starbucks.

----------


## Lauri101

Very cool comparison shots, woody!  :Congrats:

----------


## woodyrr

I tried some more "then and now" pictures, but I'm finding out that it is very hard to exactly duplicate the pictures. In both of these shots, I would have had to stand in the middle of the street in order to get the angles right and 2009 Midwest City is too busy for that. When the weather is warmer, I might try the downtown shot again standing on the south side of 29th using a longer lens, however, I think that the Starbucks will be in the way.

----------


## Lauri101

They are both good shots!
 Especially since the water tower will be coming down soon - the opportunity is ripe! 
(Sigh - history is lost for the sake of commerce once again)

----------


## Saberman

The place were Heritage Park Mall is was a field and the old original Pebble house was on the south east end, had bike trails all through the property. 

On the east end of Crest Foods on Reno was Dottie's Flowers, across the street was the Hill Top Dairy. Going the the movies at the Sky Train Theater at the downtown shopping center, 29th & Mid America. Langstons at the uptown shopping center, 15th and Key Blvd, that was the only place to buy your Levis.

The Jolly Cone on Ar Depot was the original cruse through, McDonalds came later. Going to Across the Street Restaurant after football games.

----------


## woodyrr

Speaking of the water tower, I didn't have time to prepare this one last night.

At the risk of being accused of being an unfaithful Bomber, I have to say that I prefer the checkerboard paint job. I also prefer it without all of the antennas, but since I am a cell phone user, I'll keep my hypocritical trap shut about that.

I may be imagining this and someone who knows for sure can correct me, but: The last time that the Midwest City water tower was painted in the checkerboard scheme, the city actually wanted to paint it in another scheme, but the FAA rule was that water towers near an airport had to be checkerboard, so that's what they did. It wasn't but a year or two later that the rule was changed because it was then that Tinker painted the twin water towers along SE 29th St. like they are now.

Like I said, I don't remember why I think that or where I got that idea, but I'm sticking to the story until someone says it's wrong.

----------


## bombermwc

Makes sense...makes it stand out against the sky...although I think that it was a pretty stupid rule. I would imagine that's why the old gold was chosen for the top of the tower though. That way it's still a contrast and has a better chance of being seen at night.

Not that any flying object has any business being where that water tower is at any time....

----------


## woodyrr

This would be better if I had a picture from this angle with Conrad-Marr and Smith Hardware. The vertical line in the middle picture is where I had to combine two pictures taken on the same day.

A time machine would really be helpful.

----------


## woodyrr

I found another of my pictures taken from very close to the same place, toward the same direction, and featuring a similar subject as one of the historical pictures.

----------


## so1rfan

Nice work woodyrr.

----------


## woodyrr

I don't have many slides of Midwest City, but I did find this one from about 1984 to compare with one taken today.

In retrospect, I regret that I didn't take nearly as many slides of Midwest City as I have with the Digital SLR, but Kodachrome 64 Slide film was an expensive hassle to buy and an expensive hassle to have processed.

----------


## gen70

Does anyone remember the SkyTrain Drive-In restaurant? I'am not sure of location but, I remember when you ordered food it came to the car on a kind of trolley thing.

----------


## bombermwc

Wasn't that the place across from the little Crest? Or am I thinking of something else?

----------


## woodyrr

I don't remember a Sky Train Restaurant. The only thing of that nature that I remember was just west of SE 15th and Sunnylane Rd. in Del City. It was called Burger Train and tracks radiated out from a round central building and the food traversed between the building and the cars via a conveyance that could be described as a locomotive if very wide latitude in interpretation was granted.

I have tried to post a link to an aerial of the building on Google Maps, but I don't know if it is going to work. It is the building with the half round awning to the west of the marker:

del city, OK - Google Maps

I went by the location today and it is currently B&G Auto Sales. Could that have been it?

The "greasy spoon" across to the north from Crest was just a drive up "Dairy Queen" type of place any time that I ate there.

----------


## gen70

It was the Burger Train. Don't know where I came up with Sky Train. The last time I was there was 1969.

----------


## Redskin 70

> It was the Burger Train. Don't know where I came up with Sky Train. The last time I was there was 1969.


And I have a picture of the Burger Train in operation and a night shot and with kids cruising the  place................nay body wanna see??????????????????? :Woowoo:

----------


## woodyrr

> And I have a picture of the Burger Train in operation and a night shot and with kids cruising the  place................nay body wanna see???????????????????


Sure. That would be great!

----------


## Lauri101

Pleeeeeeeez.....!!

----------


## gen70

> And I have a picture of the Burger Train in operation and a night shot and with kids cruising the  place................nay body wanna see???????????????????


 Come on Redskin70, Where's the pic? You got me curious.

----------


## Firefly831

I had to delurk to say that shot of the uptown shopping center just brought back alot of memories. Not the old one funny enough but the 2008 one. It has changed much since I was a teen.
I was probably around 13 or so and a friend and I decieded we were rebels and snuck out to visit some boys. As we were walking through that parking lot a car pulled up behind us and I thought for sure we were gonna be kidnapped. It turned out to be a cop and we were out past cerfew. Our parents never did find out but man it was a wild night. In all honesty we hadn't even made it that far coming from my house on maple dr. I'd say it was around 1993ish.

----------


## twinkles

My husband wants me to jump in here and ask if anyone remembers Sparky's drive-in?  It was in the parking lot of Trade Mart (where Sam's is now).

My own personal favorite was Dick's drive-in on Douglas, just north of 29th on the east side of the road.  

Was there a Tastee Freeze on Midwest Blvd, between 15th and 29th?  There is a building (still!!) on the east side of the road with that plastic-y looking carport stuff around the perimeter of the building.

----------


## woodyrr

I cannot speak to Sparky's or Dick's drive-ins, although I do remember the Trade Mart.

There was a drive-in and dine-in on the east side of S. Midwest Blvd about half way between SE 15th and SE 29th called Beaver's. They had really good charbroiled hamburgers. The last time that I passed by that building, it was a hair style shop or something of that nature and still had green plastic awning.

----------


## twinkles

Does anyone remember what was on the northeast corner of S.E. 15th and Air Depot before Taco Bueno?? I can remember them building it, but cannot for the life of me remember what was there before.  Forget about trying to remember what was there when I was a kid - which is shameful, considering the many enjoyable Saturdays I spent at the Apollo.

----------


## woodyrr

I remember in the 1970s there was a Phillips 66 service station on that corner (not to be confused with the Phillips 66 that used to stand on the southwest corner). This was a typical "filling" station of that era with a couple of pumps and a two bay garage.

On the northwest corner was a Conoco and then further west on SE 15th between CVS and Jimmy's Egg was a Champlin gas station. Still further west, on the north side of SE 15th between Crosby Blvd. and Buena Vista Ave. immediately east of the Cigarettes . Beer . Ice . Pop store, was a Fina gas station. That location is now a vacant lot.

----------


## twinkles

Thanks - maybe that's why I don't remember.  Before I was driving, gas stations were less than a zit on the landscape - just didn't get my attention at all.

----------


## rondvu

Wasn't the fast food restaraunt in the old Trade Mart parking lot Burger Chef? Also on 29th and Air Depot there was a payless show store.

----------


## twinkles

I don't remember a Burger Chef, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.  I remember Sparky's - 19cent cheeseburgers and skinny fries in a cup.

I remember the Payless though.  Bought many pairs of wedgies in that place.

----------


## so1rfan

> Does anyone remember what was on the northeast corner of S.E. 15th and Air Depot before Taco Bueno?? I can remember them building it, but cannot for the life of me remember what was there before.  Forget about trying to remember what was there when I was a kid - which is shameful, considering the many enjoyable Saturdays I spent at the Apollo.


I remember a Taco Villa being right there for a time in the early eighties. They used to have the best breakfast burritos I ever ate.

There was a Burger Chef in the south Trade Mart parking lot.

----------


## woodyrr

> . . . Also on 29th and Air Depot there was a payless show store.





> I remember the Payless though.  Bought many pairs of wedgies in that place.


I'm drawing a complete blank. Where exactly was the Payless.

All I remember at 29th And Air Depot - North on Air Depot: Mobil Service Station > Purple Bar > Mr. Spriggs > House of Realty.

East on 29th: Pizza Inn

----------


## twinkles

Payless was west of Air Depot on 29th - close to where that filling station is now.  Maybe right beside that used car lot??

And the Jolly Cone building - was that a vacuum cleaner place at one time?? As a child, I went to Dr. Cochran (his office was the south half of Dr. Tony Thomas' vet clinic; just north of King Wah).  I seem to remember sitting in that waiting room, staring out the window at the Jolly Cone across the street, wondering why I was about to tortured instead of buddying up to an ice cream.  I don't think I was ever in the Jolly Cone.

Of course, this could be a figment of my imagination .......

----------


## woodyrr

Thanks,

I remember now. The Payless was where the car lot is - But even if I had thought to think west of the First National Bank, I wouldn't have remembered.

The Jolly Cone on the west side of Air Depot Blvd. at Jarman did become a vacuum cleaner place for quite some time before it was demolished to make way for the Aldi.





> Payless was west of Air Depot on 29th - close to where that filling station is now.  Maybe right beside that used car lot??
> 
> And the Jolly Cone building - was that a vacuum cleaner place at one time?? As a child, I went to Dr. Cochran (his office was the south half of Dr. Tony Thomas' vet clinic; just north of King Wah).  I seem to remember sitting in that waiting room, staring out the window at the Jolly Cone across the street, wondering why I was about to tortured instead of buddying up to an ice cream.  I don't think I was ever in the Jolly Cone.
> 
> Of course, this could be a figment of my imagination .......

----------


## rondvu

Pic of a Burger Chef http://farm1.static.flickr.com/179/3...509bc2.jpg?v=0

Don't foget the A&W rootbeer drive-in on Air Depot.

----------


## twinkles

I remember those orange harlequin diamonds on that white building.  Another place we never went.

How about swimming at the Lions' pool, then down to the Dairy Boy for a corndog?

----------


## twinkles

> Don't forget the A&W rootbeer drive-in on Air Depot.


For some reason, we always went to the one in Del City.

----------


## phinzup

Hi, I'm a newbie on here. Just read through all the posts on MWC. I can't believe no one has mentioned Potter's Drive-In. 

But then, maybe I'm just a bit older than most on here. :Smiley077:

----------


## twinkles

I've been to Potter's, but just as a little girl with my father.  When did Potter's go out of business?

----------


## phinzup

I really don't know when Potter's closed. Haven't lived in that area for many years now. Get over that way occasionally on business, and noticed one day that it was closed.

Does anyone remember the skating rink that used to be across the street from Potter's back in the 50's....It was a wooden floor open air with a tent roof. Went skating there many times when I was really young.

----------


## phinzup

What was the name of the bar that was just South of Potters drive in? It was on the east side of Air Depot, between Potters and the Texaco station to the south.

Used to get in there all the time when I was 17-19 yrs old. Course we could always get beer at the Planet Bowl as well.

----------


## woodyrr

This Potters stuff must be before my time (1960s)

Where was Potters, the Bar, and the Texaco?

----------


## phinzup

I graduated MCHS in '61. Potter's was there then.....and for some time afterwards.

The Texaco was on 29th and Air Depot. The bar was just north of the Texaco in a little strip center. Potter's was just north of there at Air Depot and Boeing.

----------


## twinkles

Potter's was where Mr Spriggs used to be.  Now it is generica.  Heh.

I was born in 1958 and I remember Potter's - but my mother worked swing shift.  My dad would take my sister and I, throw us in the back seat, and head for Potter's.

The only old bar I remember was the Martinque - corrupting Tinker Field workers for unknown years.  

I'll ask my mother about that club name.  Maybe she'll remember.  I can see it in my mind's eye.

Whatever happened to the old library??  Had lots of fun at that place.

----------


## chatterdude

Does anyone remember these:  Streets, Peyton-Marcus, TG&Y, Singer Sewing, Stocktons, Safeway, Tinker Drive In, Der Dutchman, Adairs, Rose Resturant, Nick's/Martin's Resturant, Skytrain, Humpty Dumpty, White Crown Resturant, Atkinson Pony Farm, House of Realty, MW Lumber Yard, Trampoline Place, Alexander's Shoe Repair, Sally Ann's Beauty Shop, Helen's Beauty Shop, Baker's Flowers, Beachler's, Otasco, Eddie Peck's Body Shop, A&W Root Beer, Rock Dawson's Furniture, Fleetwood Apts, Max's Grill, Across The Street Resturant, McCorkle's Gas Station, Bamboo Lounge, Jet Lounge, Plaza Lounge, Martinique, Bailey's, Potters, Dairy Land, Paylor's Funeral Home, Kips Big Boy, Spa/Spa Yen, Rudy's Red Bud Grocery, Neptune's Submarines, Sparky's, Phil's Huddle, The Hangar/Uptight, Tinker Drive In, Solider Creek Drive In, Lucky Stop/Spot, Tiki Hut, Kiddie Land on 29th.

----------


## twinkles

Is there a prize?? You didn't mention the Plaza Cafe.

Do you remember when you could catch a Greyhound bus at the Conrad Marr drug store?

I'm glad you mentioned Sparky's! When I mentioned it before, no one else remembered it .... I felt like my memory had gone haywire.  Was it in the parking lot at Trade Mart?

----------


## mireaux

where walgreens is at reno and midwest blvd used to be a mama lous, and before that..i recall it being a sambos,.seasons,.and goldies...all restaurants

where the old albertsons is across the street was a jewel osco in the early 1990's..and in the 1980s it was a skaggs alpha beta grocery store.

down the street on reno, where pep boys is at was a showbiz pizza parlor.

further west on reno at sooner where anthonys tv is at..used to be a kmart, and before that was a venture's

across from heritage park mall on air depot where aarons is at used to be a walmart. in that same shopping center on the corner was a brannons grocery..and also a fantastic sams barber and little caesars pizza.

----------


## mireaux

on air depot right about where aldi foods is at used to be silo electronics store in the early 1990's

..and if anyone remembers when the wendys hamburgers adjacent to it used to have hanging plastic beads at the store entrance (early early 1980's)..then you get bonus points.

----------


## woodyrr

> Whatever happened to the old library??  Had lots of fun at that place.


The old Midwest City Library that I remember was at the end of Bluebird Drive at Belaire Dr. I think that it is now used in conjunction with the adjacent Midwest City Municipal Golf Course.




> Is there a prize?? You didn't mention the Plaza Cafe.


That was quite a list that chatterdude posted!

I needed to post a picture online and had to have a photo sharing account with which to do it. While I was at it, I posted some more comparison shots as well as a picture of the Plaza Restaurant (or in view of the timeframe in which I took the picture, the “LaPlaza “ Restaurant) here:

Midwest City, OK Comparison Shots - a set on Flickr

----------


## rondvu

Didn't Rock Dawson's burn? Also Midwest City had another funiture store I believe it was call Grave's. It's where the funeral home is now.

----------


## Doxie Daisy

I grew up in MWC and have really enjoyed your shared memories and photos.  :Smile:

----------


## twinkles

Dick's Drive In.  I miss that place.  My sister and I were talking about it just this week.

----------


## Drake

> on air depot right about where aldi foods is at used to be silo electronics store in the early 1990's


Isn't the old Silo bldg now the NAPA auto parts store?

----------


## woodyrr

> Isn't the old Silo bldg now the NAPA auto parts store?


That is correct. I don't remember what was there before

----------


## T-rex

the kip's big boy was where jimmy's egg/city bites is now

the field where HPM is used to have a pond (about where wards was),it was shielded by a pretty heavy growth of trees
i used to live in del city on reno, in the big old house that sat on a rise just below the water tower, i used to ride my dirt bike all over dc/mwc/okc via the river bottom and railroad tracks
i spent alot of time in and around airplane park(ray trent park now)

----------


## timesflyin46

I'm 65 years old and my family moved to MWC in 47, I've seen many changes in my life.  The first bowling alley was where Langston's is today, the first dairy queen was where the old Journal building is, hamburgers there were 5 for a dollar.  Remember the Skytrain theatre and Mrs Cox and her husband who ran the theatre? they were strict in the show but were nice people outside of it plus we got to see two features, popcorn, coke and a candy bar for less than a dollar, try that today.  Potter's, man a person could get into all kinds of mischief there, yes MWC has really changed over the years, for the better I don't know, probably so but the memories of the 50's and 60's are priceless.  One other thought, I graduated from MCHS in 64 and I thought I had some teachers who weren't all that nice but reflecting upon those days I find that they were fantastic people and everytime I saw a obit of one them passing it was a sad reminder of how fast life goes by so make the most of each day.  I could type all night telling of memories of MWC and the people that have come and gone but I'll stop with this.

----------


## mac5850

> I drove by there this morning while running errands and that is the same building. There has been a nondescript two story addition built on the south end and the little dormer on the front is completely hidden from the front by the current sign.


That was called the little store it was owned Mr& Mrs Willhight. The butcher 's was Mr white his wife was my kindergarden teacher we traded at the little store from around 1959 untill it was sold in the seventy's. it was a wonderful little store and the people so nice I shall always have found memory's of my childhood there shopping with my mother :Tiphat:  :Tiphat:

----------


## Soonerus

> The place were Heritage Park Mall is was a field and the old original Pebble house was on the south east end, had bike trails all through the property. 
> 
> On the east end of Crest Foods on Reno was Dottie's Flowers, across the street was the Hill Top Dairy. Going the the movies at the Sky Train Theater at the downtown shopping center, 29th & Mid America. Langstons at the uptown shopping center, 15th and Key Blvd, that was the only place to buy your Levis.
> 
> The Jolly Cone on Ar Depot was the original cruse through, McDonalds came later. Going to Across the Street Restaurant after football games.



The Heritage Park Mall area was a big field with bicycle trails though it. For years we were told to keep our eye on that spot for the "Miracle Mile" development. The haunted house was on the southwest corner of the tract and was called the Peebly Mansion...

----------


## biznesschic1959

Zamudios had the best food.  We would go almost every Tuesday for happy hour.

----------


## Wambo36

> where walgreens is at reno and midwest blvd used to be a mama lous, and before that..i recall it being a sambos,.seasons,.and goldies...all restaurants
> 
> where the old albertsons is across the street was a jewel osco in the early 1990's..and in the 1980s it was a skaggs alpha beta grocery store.
> 
> down the street on reno, where pep boys is at was a showbiz pizza parlor.
> 
> further west on reno at sooner where anthonys tv is at..used to be a kmart, and before that was a venture's
> 
> *across from heritage park mall on air depot where aarons is at used to be a walmart. in that same shopping center on the corner was a brannons grocery..and also a fantastic sams barber and little caesars pizza.*


Before it was Walmart it was Woolco. I think they were the original tenant in that space. Also, to the south of Woolco was a hallway that went in and had some businesses in there. I used to get haircuts at the "Old World Style Shop" in there. First place I ever got a haircut that didn't make me look like I was headed to boot camp.

----------


## biznesschic1959

Best hamburgers ever.  Use to go there when my mother took me to doctor's appointments.

----------


## Gdog

Was wondering if you remember attending MCHS with any of the Burchart boys: Ron, Larry or Gary?  Gary is my father.  I have many great memories of Midwest City.

----------


## Gdog

I do remember the hanging beads at eh Wendy's.  My grandparents used to live on S. Highland right around the corner.

----------


## Gdog

[QUOTE=timesflyin46;457629]I'm 65 years old and my family moved to MWC in 47, I've seen many changes in my life.  The first bowling alley was where Langston's is today, the first dairy queen was where the old Journal building is, hamburgers there were 5 for a dollar.  Remember the Skytrain theatre and Mrs Cox and her husband who ran the theatre? they were strict in the show but were nice people outside of it plus we got to see two features, popcorn, coke and a candy bar for less than a dollar, try that today.  Potter's, man a person could get into all kinds of mischief there, yes MWC has really changed over the years, for the better I don't know, probably so but the memories of the 50's and 60's are priceless.  One other thought, I graduated from MCHS in 64 and I thought I had some teachers who weren't all that nice but reflecting upon those days I find that they were fantastic people and everytime I saw a obit of one them passing it was a sad reminder of how fast life goes by so make the most of each day.  I could type all night telling of memories of MWC and the people that have come and gone but I'll stop with this.[/QUOT

Would you happen to have gone to MCHS with any of the Burchart boys?  Larry, Ron or Gary?

----------


## tomfurlong

That SE corner of 15th and Air Depot was called the 33rd division.  On that property within chain link fence surrounding the entire property were antennas and a small building.  It might have been some  type of communications hub.

----------


## diesel

Does anyone know when the Rolling Heights neighborhood was developed? On the SW corner of 10th and Air Depot? Trying to find old pictures of that area and cannot! I grew up in that neighborhood (born in 78) and just wanting to see what it looked like back then!

----------


## Jeepnokc

What a great thread.  So glad someone brought it back up.  I moved to MWC in 1982 and graduated MCHS 1985.  I remember Rose State being Oscar Rose.  We cruised Air Depot for fun and even had tee shirts done by Tony Newcomb.  ( I saw that he passed this last week and thought of that tee shirt).  I live off Lockheed and had to go past the Conrad Marr drugstore everyday before it became a pet store.  I remember the Silo being built on Air Depot and going to Shotguns Sams and Mr. Gattis.  I worked at Dunn's Dairy Queen on SE 15th as well as Godfather's on Reno.  Spent time working at Pretzel King in HPM and spent many dollars at the movie theater there, the video arcade and La Pizza.  There was a Mexican place on the south side as you walked in...not sure but maybe an ElChico?  We would go to Walmart on the east side of the mall.  Beachlers were still strong and active and if you wanted a nicer store...you went to Skaggs at Reno/MWC.  I remember Sam's coming and wondering how to get  a membership.  We bought cars from Arthur Harris Ford ad Ken's Datsun.  The Bomberdier Club was the place I couldn't wait to check out when turning 21.  Twids was at 15th and Air Depot and you got a tee shirt saying you bought your shoes at the shoe Vault before they moved across the street to the NE corner in the strip mall. 

MWC/DC was the game to go to.  Kenny Nelson ran a great wrestling program and in 1984, MCHS started playing soccer. We did not have any on campus police or security.  The haunted house was the old school near 23 and air depot. We still had Kips Big Boy, Eckerds, and the Apollo twin on the NW corner and Burger King on the SE corner of 15/Air Depot.  Acropolis Andys seemed so exotic.  Paylors funeral home was still south of 15th on the west side of the road and we had Sound Warehouse still.

My explorer post sold Christmas trees in front of MCHS each year and Der Dutchmans was still there and we still had the OESC on 15th in front of the miler light distributor.

Lots of memories..thanks for the walk down memory lane

----------


## okcboomer

> Does anyone know when the Rolling Heights neighborhood was developed? On the SW corner of 10th and Air Depot? Trying to find old pictures of that area and cannot! I grew up in that neighborhood (born in 78) and just wanting to see what it looked like back then!


I believe late 50s early 60s.    Google midwest city history pics and you'll run across a ton of old pics.  Not sure if there are any of that neighborhood though.

----------


## Moore 1979

Wow am I starting late. Don't know if anyone will read this but.... My family moved to MWC in the summer of 1966. We lived on Glenvalley just around the corner from Cleveland Bailey. I relate to kids that I teach, living in that time and place was really close to what was depicted in the movie "Sandlot". Except we played ball with the YMCA league, we practiced on one of the diamonds around the corner at the school, and the entire subdivision and its surroundings were ours, from the old PeebThe Celebrity Club, I thought that was like a big time night club like on I Love Lucy. Did venture into a bar we passed all the time on Reno and Sooner. What a dump. Saturday's at the little bowling alley next to MWC HS if we weren't at the skating rink off Air Depot. The little A frame Tastee freeze type place across from Dr. Donor's original office. The Apollo Twin, saw the horror movie "Frogs" there among others, Hilltop Dairy after a game, Rose's for chicken fried steak, the 7-11 next to Crest's for an Icee and pinball. Thanks to all you guys for bringing back some great memories.

----------


## billinvegas

Wow, 
found this forum, and it appears there hasn't been any activity in over a year!

I haven't been back to OKC/MWC for close to twenty years, so I can't use the current store / building as reference.

Reno and Midwest Blvd. There was a Target there. Across from the Police Station, City Council Chambers. 
To the south was an Albertsons (or was it a Skaggs Alpha Beta?) 
To the East was the Hospital.

What was the department store in the Target building, prior to it being a Target?  late 60's / 70's maybe 80's?

----------


## Roger S

> Wow, 
> found this forum, and it appears there hasn't been any activity in over a year!
> 
> I haven't been back to OKC/MWC for close to twenty years, so I can't use the current store / building as reference.
> 
> Reno and Midwest Blvd. There was a Target there. Across from the Police Station, City Council Chambers. 
> To the south was an Albertsons (or was it a Skaggs Alpha Beta?) 
> To the East was the Hospital.
> 
> What was the department store in the Target building, prior to it being a Target?  late 60's / 70's maybe 80's?


My memory is pretty fuzzy that far back but wasn't that store originally a Venture?

----------


## Jeepnokc

> My memory is pretty fuzzy that far back but wasn't that store originally a Venture?


Not sure of what was before Target.  There was a Venture at Reno and Sooner on NE corner.

----------


## Roger S

> Not sure of what was before Target.  There was a Venture at Reno and Sooner on NE corner.


Yeah... I remember that one too and doing a quick Google search all I find is that 3 were built in the area... One in MWC and two in OKC.

So the fuzz must be winning on that one.  :Wink:

----------


## Martin

wasn't it originally called arlan's?

----------


## Roger S

> wasn't it originally called arlan's?


I believe you are correct... Found a FB page where the same question was asked and the consensus was that it was Arlan's.

----------


## Martin

definitely arlans in 1970... oklahoman archives pulls through again:



i think after arlans went bankrupt it was dayton hudson before becoming target... gonna verify that.

----------


## Martin

update to the above... nope, arlans became target in 1972.  could've sworn there was another store name between arlans and target... at least at the location at sw 44th and western.

----------


## billinvegas

> update to the above... nope, arlans became target in 1972.  could've sworn there was another store name between arlans and target... at least at the location at sw 44th and western.


That sounds about right. If I remember right my parents used to shop at Arlans. 
I would have been five or six max for those Arlan's days.

I was quite fascinated with the large "Target" that was part of the Target store sign.

Thanks all for the info and pics!

----------

